# How to make a custom dvd1.iso installer



## vince66 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello,
I need to add some packages to the default dvd1.iso: FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso 

Can you tell me please how to make a custom iso installer ?

Thanks very much.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2018)

vince66 said:


> Can you tell me please how to make a custom iso installer ?


Have a look at release(7).


----------



## vince66 (Sep 3, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Have a look at release(7).



Yes, release(7) and build(7) is what i was watching.

Please,
can you assist me in the following question?

Suppose you want to add the package: /usr/ports/editors/fileobj/ to the FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.

Before run 

```
make release
```

Can you tell me if the right way is to declare it in the release.sh file ? where in the file and in which way ?

Or is it wrong this way ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vince66 (Sep 10, 2018)

*Phishfry*

why have you delete your reply ?

I needed to look for it in the web page cache copy:


You wrote:
______________________________________________________________                                                                                                                          
Looking at the comments in mkisoimages.sh
I would be looking at this:

#base-bits-dir contains the image contents and
# extra-bits-dir, if provided, contains additional files to be merged
# into base-bits-dir as part of making the image.



I also see this in release.conf.sample :

## Set to a list of ports required to build embedded system-on-chip
## images, such as sysutils/u-boot-rpi.
#EMBEDDEDPORTS= 
___________________________________________________________________


----------



## kpa (Sep 11, 2018)

Please respect others if they want to delete their reply for whatever reason, quoting them like that is rude.


----------



## vince66 (Sep 11, 2018)

kpa said:


> Please respect others if they want to delete their reply for whatever reason, quoting them like that is rude.



Please respect others if they want to delete their reply for whatever reason, quoting them like that is rude.

It's also rude if I delete my reply for whatever reason without notify the reason to the member that opened the topic.

Moreover, I was studying that topic and the *Phishfry*'s reply was important and pertinent.


My apologize. It was not my intention to be rude with *Phishfry* that is one of the forums member I quote as important for all my questions.

Thanks very much to you for post your comment.

Bye Bye !!!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2018)

vince66 said:


> It's also rude if I delete my reply for whatever reason without notify the reason to the member that opened the topic.


I'm not sure if anyone else can see it[*] but the reason is mentioned. Granted it's rather short, consisting only of two letters; OT. As in Off-Topic.

[*] As an Admin/Mod I have access to a lot more info than mere mortal users


----------



## vince66 (Sep 11, 2018)

SirDice said:


> OT. As in Off-Topic.


Hello Sir !

It seemed to me the post had been deleted thinking it was out of the question.

But it was important that reply !!!!

No problem !!!

Thanks very much guys !!!!


----------

